# "Mini Tag" Keychain/Neck Light with Builtin Recharging



## Sabrewolf (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been meaning to give this light some attention recently 

It is a small bugger at 1" X 2" x 0.370" or 25mm X 50mm X 9mm
There are 2x 5mm Warmwhite Leds driven between 3mA and 30mA each @ 10-25 lumens.
You will be able to choose what output you would like in the production model.
The power button is a click-on/click-off setup (Latching Circuit)
The case is made up of a Titanium Grade 2 inner structure, 
And a Carbon-Fiber outer shell. It will be Fully potted inside with silicone
for Absolute Water-Proofness. Expected depths are 300ft/100m
The battery is Fully protected from deep discharge, And the Charging
circuit is protected from Overcharging. It can be charged by Mini-Usb
with a Computer, Wall adapter, Or Solar panel.
Charging time will be approx 2.5hrs, And runtimes will be between 6 and 60hrs,
Depending on what output you choose at the time of purchase.
I need to do some runtime testing to be absolutely sure about this though.
Stainless screws will hold the top/bottom covers on just like the Chimera Mini.
And the Mini-USB port will have Gold-Plated contacts to resist corrosion.
There will also be some sort of lanyard/neckchain attachments too.
I'am also trying to find a good price on Titanium/Stainless Ballchain.

Here are some pics to show the internals and a Carbon-Fiber example
of the top/bottom cover:


















I will be making about 10 of these initially unless there is more demand 
The Price will be around 135$ for the light Only.. Charger and USB
cables are going to be seperate because they are so common these days.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Reserved for the "List"


----------



## csshih (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 8, 2009)

if you ask me, THIS is what the Photon Rex should have been...

Crenshaw


----------



## scout24 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sabrewolf-
On the list, please!!! Let me know when you start Prepay...


----------



## Christoph (Jul 8, 2009)

Put me on your list please It looks interesting.
C


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 8, 2009)

scout24 said:


> Sabrewolf-
> On the list, please!!! Let me know when you start Prepay...


 


Christoph said:


> Put me on your list please It looks interesting.
> C


 
I won't do a prepay until i have a couple of prototypes ready for primetime :thumbsup:
There may be a passaround going too  2 or 3 lights meethinks 
So if you get a light in the passaround, and decide you like it...
I will send you a new one, And you send the passaround light to the next person.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 8, 2009)

It's flat, has 3 rechargeable options, carbon fibre body, 2 emitters.....

This will be very interesting.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 8, 2009)

Come on, I'm trying to break my habit!!!:mecry: I'm interested...


Karl


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Just got all the parts in to make a single light :huh:
So in-between working on the chimera mini's i will get a proto done :thumbsup:


----------



## dom (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes - i was thinking of getting the Photon Rex as well. If you can keep the size to what you say - i'll definitely be in for one.

Will it be any longer with the charger port in there?

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Morelite (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm interested, please add me to the list.
All Ti would be even better :devil:


----------



## Mike V (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm having trouble picturing what the finished product will look like.

Sounds very, very cool.

Would love to see it.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a little machining update..





Just think of Chimera Mini as far as construction goes.
But this light will have 2x Carbon-Fiber covers 
One on top, And another on the bottom. 
With a Titanium subframe in between them. 
4x Stainless screws on each cover will hold it together.

And for you machinists wondering.. That is a 1/4 TiAN-Coated 5 flute endmill there


----------



## jch79 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, cool - sign me up, Sabrewolf!
:thumbsup: john


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 9, 2009)

potentially interrested, looking forward to the final design


----------



## Uriah (Jul 9, 2009)

Put me on the list for one!!!!!


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 9, 2009)

One more for the list.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 9, 2009)

This will not be the final design.. I am not 100% sure i want to use 2x leds either.
Maybee a single Cree R2/Q5? but they will be protected, Unlike the setup in the proto.
Also, I wont be using screws in the final design. This eliminates alot of failure points
being that the light is going to be water resistant to many hundreds of feet.
Instead, The cover will be epoxied on. But dont worry folks, If anything goes wrong
with the innards or battery, I will replace it  I may have a 1 year warranty on it too.

More deatails and Prototypes to come!


----------



## dom (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes- a Q3 5A would be perfect 
Looks great without the screws as well.

Best sealant is marine Sikaflex -sticks really well and waterproof.

You could keep it shorter with the XR-E as well -yes?

Cheers
Dom


----------



## karlthev (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, coming along rather nicely!


Karl


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 10, 2009)

dom said:


> Yes- a Q3 5A would be perfect
> Looks great without the screws as well.
> 
> Best sealant is marine Sikaflex -sticks really well and waterproof.
> ...


 
I guess i could keep it the same length with the shorter Cree's..
But i would have to mess with the optics on the cree by extending
the little lens out a mm or 2. I did it on a Cree waaay back just to
see what would happen. Worked out pretty well focusing the beam.

Also, I am doing away with the Mini USB Charging port for several
reasons. One of them being that some people will wear this thing
ALL the Time , And the usb port would need to be washed out
every time it contacts salty water. That means the Ocean, Or
even your sweat  Even though the contacts are gold plated,
It will still get to the connector housing which is tin plated.
So Instead, I will be using the body as a ground, And the 
positive
will be isolated from the body in Delrin or epoxy of some sorts.
That anode connection will prob be Stainless, Ti, or Brass.
And dont worry about Galvanic Corrosion, As the Charging
connections are Isolated from the battery by the charging I.C.

Thats means i have to make a small charging cradle for each,
And every light sold :huh:

I am also trying to get the bodies cut with a waterjet :devil:
And the little coupons (center blanks) can be made into
little CF and Ti keychain dongle thingies for those that want em :thumbsup:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 11, 2009)

pretty neat so far sabrewolf.  maybe i missed it, but how it the light activated? i dont see a provision for a button, and didn't think CF was flexible enough to squeeze inward to press the switch.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 11, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> pretty neat so far sabrewolf.  maybe i missed it, but how it the light activated? i dont see a provision for a button, and didn't think CF was flexible enough to squeeze inward to press the switch.


 
Well, Since you asked 
The CF is flexible enough to press the switch inside 
Buuuut, I will be doing a switch hole just like the Mini
when i get some free time :thumbsup: It takes a bit of pressure
on the cover to turn it on..


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 11, 2009)

A couple of questions:

- Can you use laymens terms to describe the charger? I'm guessing it's going to be more like a headphone jack, instead of the mini-usb, is that right?
- Where will this be located (on one of the sides or on the back)?
- Option for trit installation? :naughty:
- Is there an area for a lanyard attachment? I know what you're thinking, "this guy has personally told me that he hates lanyards and doesn't use tham on smaller lights and now he's asking for one on this little thing, what's up?" Well I'll tell you what's up.  With its' flat profile, I'm curious if there will be an attachment point so we can wear it as a dog tag. 

That is all.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Incidentalist said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> - Can you use laymens terms to describe the charger? I'm guessing it's going to be more like a headphone jack, instead of the mini-usb, is that right?
> The charger wil be literally clipped to the body of the light.
> ...


 
That is All :devil:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 12, 2009)

magnetic induction charging?!

lol...

hmmmm, just a suggestion, but might you not want to recess the LEDs abit?
protect them from scratches

Crenshaw


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> magnetic induction charging?!
> 
> lol...
> 
> ...


 
Uhm, Yes  Its listed above silly


----------



## moeman (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## hornady708 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in :twothumbs


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 12, 2009)

allrighty folks 

I have figured out a perfect charging situation :thinking:
Has anybody seen the way a mac powerbook charge cable works?
It has an adapter called "magsafe". There are no internal connections
to the inside of the case. Basically put, Magnets are what make the 
positive/negative charging connections. There will be more pictures
up soon of the restyled case and power button.

Ohh, And tritiums will also be an option just like the chimera mini. 

Stay Tuned !


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Eveybody loves updates!

The "Magnetic Charging" Connector is potted in
Norland 63 optical adhesive. It looks like its floating.
The body is negative, Magnet is positive.
I will be making little charging adapters that plug
into USB to do its thang  And they will come
with each light. Solar Charging will be an option,
As well as PC/Mac/Wall Plug Charging.
The solar charger is still in testing....
I found that this type of charging connector gives
the best durability and is impossible to break 
The only downside is that you need the tiny USB
dongle to charge it up.. Sacrifices, Sacrifices...
The production model will have a lanyard post where
the charging port is on the prototype. And the 
port will be moved to the side or front of the 
production model. I am still working out the details
on the final design for the waterjet cutting of the
body. 











Plugged in on left (white charging led under button)
Unplugged on right (see the "leftover glow"?) 
There is also Ocean Blue Glowpowder in the button






This has turned into quite the project!
I will have to raise the price to around 150$
for it to happen. And i need some Serious buyers
interested to place an order with the WJ guys.
I'll let you all know when the time comes..
Should be in a week though...

Soo! All Serious buyers step up! I will be doing a prepay
on this light, And will be getting some protos out for 
eveyone to play with...


----------



## Uriah (Jul 13, 2009)

Paypal at the ready just give the word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christoph (Jul 14, 2009)

PP ready. I guess shorting across the charging magnet to the case is not an issue? is the magnet flush or protruding?
C


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

Christoph said:


> PP ready. I guess shorting across the charging magnet to the case is not an issue? is the magnet flush or protruding?
> C


 
You can short out those connections all you want.
They aren't directly connected to the battery.
And it sits flush with the body, For a nice clean look :thumbsup:


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 14, 2009)

Serious buyer stepping up.


----------



## moeman (Jul 14, 2009)

Standing by....


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 14, 2009)

So the Lou is representing, how about the rest of the country?


----------



## dom (Jul 15, 2009)

Bring it ON 

Serious Buyer here.

Will you still be using a Cree? Not that it will matter either way you go.
The beam looks very much the same as my Photon Freedom which i luv.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

dom said:


> Bring it ON
> 
> Serious Buyer here.
> 
> ...


 
I will most likely go with 2x 5mm Leds.. 
And i guess you all will have the choice
of any combination of warmwhite and coolwhite
leds. Ie, 2x Coolwhite, 2x warmwhite or both types.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 17, 2009)

I did a runtime test on the highest configurable output...

6 hours  And at about 6.5hrs it started to dim real low..
So at least my math was correct  I won't be doing a 
60 hrs test on the lowest config until i build another proto


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Ahem


----------



## ambientmind (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm very interested, I'd just like to see a final version first...I kinda like the mini usb idea though, it would be nice to be able to charge it anywhere without the need for an adapter. either way, nice work and keep it up!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 20, 2009)

The new prot will be up on the table soon.. 
I just had to finish up on some Chimera Mini's :tired:


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 21, 2009)

How about the LEDs being flush with the front of the light? Just wondering if they're not too exposed in the current design...


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 21, 2009)

tino_ale said:


> How about the LEDs being flush with the front of the light? Just wondering if they're not too exposed in the current design...


 
That's what i am gonna fix in the Gen2 Prototype :thumbsup:


----------



## dom (Jul 21, 2009)

If the LEDs are recessed -will that affect the beam much?
The Photon Freedom after a year or more on the keychain has a couple scratches on it but nothing serious for being so exposed.

Does having 2 different tint LEDs as you are showing in the pic above make a better overall beam?

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 21, 2009)

dom said:


> If the LEDs are recessed -will that affect the beam much? Not by much
> The Photon Freedom after a year or more on the keychain has a couple scratches on it but nothing serious for being so exposed.
> This setup was favored by Cpf'ers more than the exposed leds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Just a little update..

I have my Titanium blanks cutout so 
i can mill out the insides. There was
just enough metal for 4 lights :twothumbs
When these are done, I will be starting
up the sales thread in B/S/T :wave:


----------



## scout24 (Jul 26, 2009)

WOO HOO!!!  Now the wait...


----------



## lrp (Jul 27, 2009)

Please put me down on the list as well!! Thanks!!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Just a little update..





I used the rest of my Ti to rough out 4 center sections.
They need some more work, obviously.. But i will have
them done this weekend, And will startup a sales thread.
So that means all the folks that asked to be the list will
be counted for, And added to the official sales thread.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I can't see it from where I am but I think I "otta" be on the list!


Karl


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 30, 2009)

I like it! I'd like to handle one but as there will only be 4 and more than 4 are spoken for I'll just be quiet and look for the next set of pics.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I like it! I'd like to handle one but as there will only be 4 and more than 4 are spoken for I'll just be quiet and look for the next set of pics.
> :thumbsup:


 

The reason i only have 4 bodies there is due to me running
out of metal to work with. Once i figure out how many orders
i need to fill, I will get more metal. As it stands, The bodies
are be machined by yours truly. If the demand is there for lots
more lights, I will switch to a Water-Jet method for blanking out
all the bodies. Since these lights aren't as complex as the my
Chimera Mini, The production time from start to finish is alot faster
and can reach your door much quicker. 

There will aslo be options too. The lanyard post on the back, Led color,
Top cover material (CF or G10), And glow color in the power button
will all be customizable before they leave my door. Led color is still on
my mind.. Some people prefer a coolwhite, and some a warmwhite.
And making this light with both leds seemed the perfect tradoff..
But i thought it through, And will leave the decision up to you as a buyer.
Red, Amber, Green, Warmwhite, Coolwhite, UV, IR.. and more will be the
colors you can pick from. You could even mix/match the colors too.
Just keep in mind that Both the leds would be on at the same time
and won't be selectable. All you have to do is cover up the one you dont
want to see with your finger. Simple as that. 

Also, I will have a light or two for passaround so you folks can play with it before you buy 


More details to come!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 30, 2009)

DUDE! ORANGE G10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> DUDE! ORANGE G10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Send me some orange G10, And i will be happy to make one for ya!
I just ordered enough Green G10 to make 20 Taglights :devil:
And i have some Carbon Fiber too.


----------



## Morelite (Jul 31, 2009)

What is G10?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jul 31, 2009)

G10 is essentially identical to carbon fiber in construction.
But the main material is fiberglass matting instead of 
carbon fiber matting. Here is the manufacturing process:
http://www.mnbigbirds.com/FIberglass Lay-up.htm
It can be made any color you can think of by dying the
epoxy resin at the time of its construction.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 1, 2009)

OK what thickness you need? I'm going to get some with the lightly textured peel-ply finish.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> OK what thickness you need? I'm going to get some with the lightly textured peel-ply finish.


 
Its about 1mm or .030" :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 2, 2009)

This looks very interesting! I might actually go for one of these, but would like to see that "Gen2" prototype first of all


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 6, 2009)

I still have some more work to do :thinking: And i thought i would have 4 proto's
out by this past weekend.. But fate was not in the cards for me :mecry:

The back of the Gen2 needs some machining, And will end up a bit rounded
on the backside where the lanyard/chain hole goes through. It also has
alot of glowpowder mixed in with the epoxy too. The magnet charging
setup has been revised, But may change to something smaller in the
full production version. Also, I will have a Green G10 Proto made for all to see.

But here are the pics of the Gen2 with recessed led's sitting next to the Gen1 :twothumbs


















I also have to round off the corners and make the cover match the body 100% just like the Gen1

The Pre-Pay will be starting This Week! So you can all jump in on the party


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 6, 2009)

Corners Rounded  The lanyard hole is next (goes on the side opposite the leds)













Whatcha thinks folks?


----------



## dom (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking good Sabrewolf.
You are losing a bit of illumination by the looks of it
with the recessed LEDs.
You'll sell your proto one with the LEDs sticking out to me ?  

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 6, 2009)

dom said:


> Looking good Sabrewolf.
> You are losing a bit of illumination by the looks of it
> with the recessed LEDs.
> You'll sell your proto one with the LEDs sticking out to me ?
> ...


 
Actually, The Gen2 Proto is only about 1/3 charged 
So it would be much brighter than in that beamshot.
Ohh, And Yes, I would sell ya the Gen1


----------



## dom (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent.Look forward to a side by side charged up pic.
The charging contacts on the Gen2 look great.
What do the units weigh? 

Cheers
Dom


----------



## scout24 (Aug 6, 2009)

:twothumbs Looks great! Paypal loaded and ready... Love the recessed design as well as the charging!!! PM Sent...


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 6, 2009)

dom said:


> Excellent.Look forward to a side by side charged up pic.
> The charging contacts on the Gen2 look great.
> What do the units weigh?
> 
> ...


 
Its about 1oz or 30g :thumbsup:


----------



## JakeGMCHD (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the rounded one with the recessed lights best. Could be interested in a couple of them. Depending on output and final design.


----------



## Uriah (Aug 6, 2009)

I think it is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait till there done....


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 6, 2009)

JakeGMCHD said:


> I like the rounded one with the recessed lights best. Could be interested in a couple of them. Depending on output and final design.


 
The final shape won't change except the length.
It will end up being a little longer than the Gen1,
Including the Led's. So the new dimensions will be..
2.25in x 1in x 0.330in Or 32mm x 25mm x 8.5mm

Here is the lanyard hole all drilled out and " Hangin' "


----------



## Morelite (Aug 6, 2009)

I know you are offering CF or G10 cover plates but is there an option for Ti plates like on the Mini Chimera?

I see 3 magnetic contacts for charging, why 3 may I ask?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 6, 2009)

Morelite said:


> I know you are offering CF or G10 cover plates but is there an option for Ti plates like on the Mini Chimera?
> 
> I see 3 magnetic contacts for charging, why 3 may I ask?


 
Its possible that i could do Ti. But i have no provisions in the design
for screw holes to hold the cover on. And it would certainly make the 
light heavier. I would estimate it ending up at 2oz with Ti covers .
And the machining costs would be a little but higher. It can be done :thumbsup:

The 3 magnets are setup as 2x negative (outside ones) and a positive center.
It's setup to be flipped around on the charging cable without shorting
out the connections.


----------



## Incidentalist (Aug 6, 2009)

Is the carbon fiber thick enough to accomodate a trit?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 6, 2009)

Incidentalist said:


> Is the carbon fiber thick enough to accomodate a trit?


 
I could do trits in the covers.. but certain locations wouldn't work.
Like on top/below the battery. Being that the battery is the
same thickness as the center section, and the covers are not thick
enough to allow installing a tritium.. I would have to install them around 
the power button or on the metal casing itself.


----------



## moeman (Aug 7, 2009)

I like it, but i would still like the tailstanding ability...


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

moeman said:


> I like it, but i would still like the tailstanding ability...


 
There will be an option for that. But it would remove the lanyard post :mecry:


----------



## karlthev (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, back home again..whew! Nice light, real nice light! Now....where does the Pay Pal thread start.....??? I'm in for one...!!



Karl


----------



## moeman (Aug 7, 2009)

Sabrewolf said:


> There will be an option for that. But it would remove the lanyard post :mecry:



Oh, well forget that then. Need to be able to wear the thing!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is the "Revised" Gen2: (nevermind the bubbles in the silicone :sick2


















Here is one advantage of the little magnets in the side. It even sticks to
the metal corner strips on drywall 









Don't worry, I haven't ruined a credit card with the magnets..

And the Insides:


 

And Charging:




This is the final design of the light. Although the looks of it will
be much cleaner and precise after they are machined/waterjet cut.

The Sales thread goes up soon!


----------



## karlthev (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, be sure I'm in for two!:twothumbs


Karl


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 9, 2009)

I am working on the details right now for the sales thread folks :thumbsup:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 9, 2009)

New Sales thread!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238888


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,
Is there any place I can see pics of the production units of your previous offer (the chimera) ?
I would like to see what kind of finish and precision one can exect of the production units of this little gem... I pay lots of attention to fit and finish, I love the "perfect" look of machines parts. Assembly is important too.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 9, 2009)

tino_ale said:


> Hi,
> Is there any place I can see pics of the production units of your previous offer (the chimera) ?
> I would like to see what kind of finish and precision one can exect of the production units of this little gem... I pay lots of attention to fit and finish, I love the "perfect" look of machines parts. Assembly is important too.


 
well, i am still selling the chimera mini 
But the pics are in the first post:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226554
They are the first set of 5 pics


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry my question wasn't clear. What I am looking for is pictures of completely assembled production model, as opposed to unassembled shells or assembled prototypes... Any chance you have that kind of pics?
Thanks


----------



## karlthev (Aug 9, 2009)

Tino ale, I have a Chimera mini. If you are interested I will take pictures of it and send them to your e-mail address should you want to give me an address via a PM. It is about as "stock" a mini as you can get--no trits and with just a polished perimeter. I have "installed" magnets at the four corners to permit attachment to ferrous metals for use but other than that...Let me know.


Karl


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 9, 2009)

Here ya go..





















.
.
. 
_Please direct any more questions about the Chimera Mini in that thread _
_https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226554_
.
.
.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup, that's what mine looks like--better pics but the same light.


Karl


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you for the pics


----------



## lumen_eater (Aug 10, 2009)

i love the form factor! but will there be an high power led version of this ? 150 bucks is quiet a lot of money for just 2 standard leds ...2 rebels or xp-e/g's would rock


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 10, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> i love the form factor! but will there be an high power led version of this ? 150 bucks is quiet a lot of money for just 2 standard leds ...2 rebels or xp-e/g's would rock


 
Well, I am kind of taken back by this question :huh:

There is no way anyone could pull off a light
with 2 of those led you mention because the
battery would not be able to handle it. 
And Even IF it were possible, The runtime
would be about 30sec


----------



## lumen_eater (Aug 10, 2009)

you could always run them low for insane efficiency


----------



## lumafist (Aug 11, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> 150 bucks is quiet a lot of money for just 2 standard leds ...2 rebels or xp-e/g's would rock



Did you join to save money?

there is a lot of work and thinking behind lights like these..
And research to say the least...

Materials like CF and TI is not cheap either...


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 13, 2009)

I must say its turned into a VERY nice light. i would love to buy it, but 150 is a bit steep at the moment, so i will wish you all the best, and hope to own/buy one at some point. 

also, i DO think $150 is a very fair price, given the amount of work that went, and is going into it.

Might I also suggest saberwolf, that you put links in your Sigline to the chimera and this light and so on? would be a great way to get attention, and make it easier for us to find those threads.

Crenshaw


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 13, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> i love the form factor! but will there be an high power led version of this ? 150 bucks is quiet a lot of money for just 2 standard leds ...2 rebels or xp-e/g's would rock



You got to see past what's used for the emitter. The 150 bucks are for one-of-a-kind light in terms of design, special materials and engineering. Much has been explained of the development. If you are for a bright light, maybe it's not for you. Or you could get the Mini Chimera. :shrug:


----------



## dom (Aug 13, 2009)

The Wolf is swapping out my 2 puny LEDS
for an 6 die Ostar.
He did send me the runtime -but i forgot:huh:

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 13, 2009)

dom said:


> The Wolf is swapping out my 2 puny LEDS
> for an 6 die Ostar.
> He did send me the runtime -but i forgot:huh:
> 
> ...



Which Wolf?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 13, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> I must say its turned into a VERY nice light. i would love to buy it, but 150 is a bit steep at the moment, so i will wish you all the best, and hope to own/buy one at some point.
> 
> also, i DO think $150 is a very fair price, given the amount of work that went, and is going into it.
> 
> ...


 
Thats a Great Idea! Thanks 



dom said:


> The Wolf is swapping out my 2 puny LEDS
> for an 6 die Ostar.
> He did send me the runtime -but i forgot:huh:
> 
> ...


 
I see others have the same goofy sense of humor that i do :devil:



Zeruel said:


> Which Wolf?


 
:nana: It was a joke


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 13, 2009)

If you look at the price of other 1xAAA lights in Ti I don't see why you would think this one's price is steep, epecially when you consider the original form factor, the embeded rechargeable battery + charge circuit, the embeded charge socket and the waterproof capability, not to mention the level of customization that's offered.

Suggesting high power LEDs in such a minuscule light is a total non-sense, it would be a plain waste of money not to mention it's not technicaly very smart nor viable


----------



## lumen_eater (Aug 14, 2009)

> Did you join to save money?
> 
> there is a lot of work and thinking behind lights like these..
> And research to say the least...



Im not trying to say that it is too epensive im just saying that ther is no obviuose reason not to use an premium emmiter in an premium light.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Aug 14, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> Im not trying to say that it is too epensive im just saying that ther is no obviuose reason not to use an premium emmiter in an premium light.


 
There is no way i could possibly get a premium emitter in this light
due to its size. It is actually thinner internally than a standard Cree
led base. And even if i "Could" pull it off, I would need optics or a
reflector to properly focus the beam. And it just wont happen here
with whatever premium led you choose.


----------



## smflorkey (Aug 14, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> Im not trying to say that it is too epensive im just saying that ther is no obviuose reason not to use an premium emmiter in an premium light.


I suppose that depends on what you mean by "premium emitter." If you're talking about high-CRI Nichia 5mm LEDs, that might be do-able if Sabrewolf was so inclined, but the total power avaiable is low enough that high-CRI doesn't seem to make much difference.

If you're talking about a high power emitter (as post 93 seems to indicate) there isn't enough power storage in this light to run it. The battery will not supply that kind of current. Even if it could deliver the current it could not do so for more than a few seconds. 

Now if you can point Sabrewolf to a safe, pocket-size nuclear reactor to power an XP-E or two, you might talk him in to building a thicker light, but it wouldn't be this one. Most of us (even those who cannot afford to buy one right now) think the emitters offered are a pretty good compromise with the laws of physics.


----------



## lumen_eater (Aug 14, 2009)

> Now if you can point Sabrewolf to a safe, pocket-size nuclear reactor


http://www.qynergy.com/pdfs/KRT-2000Datasheet022808.pdf there you go not quiet enough power for an xp-e but still... 
when i could find out where to get the right plutonium isotopes it would actually be very possible to build an nuclear powered flashlight(would require only about 0.5cm^3 for a decent amount of power) but back to topic. If it really is a size issue I can understand it but it would still increase efficiency to use high powered leds and drive them low


----------

